# BBS died... What happened??



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I wasn't sure where this thread would belong, sorry if it's in the wrong place. But.....
My BBS died. Last night when I was trying to feed Pikachu, I could only find a few, and this morning, the were all gone!! I don't understand, they've only been hatched for 3 days!! I once had some alive in my room for months!! 
So I'm wondering, what went wrong? I had the salt / water ratio correct.... 
So for now, I had to start up a new batch of eggs. I don't want to have to keep redoing this, any suggestions.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know why but they will die if you leave them in the container without any care, maybe hunger?
Once harvested, I place the container with the BBS in the fridge with some water. 
You will think they all die because they sink to the bottom but their system slows down and I get live bbs for 2-3 days. They will start swimming again in the tank once they get warm.
Make smaller batches enough for 2-3 days redo them when needed.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What are BBS?


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

Baby Brine Shrimp, I do believe.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> What are BBS?


Ogre44 is correct.
They are more commonly known as Sea Monkeys.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, OK! Don't you feed those to fry?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, they can be fed to fry.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

bbs usually don't live more then 48 hrs in their hatchery containers .. unless you preserve them in the fridge as vil has instructed =D


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Why do they not live long? I kept sea monkeys for a while, and they lived long enough to create a long lasting colony that lasted for over 2 years, and would have kept going had I kept up with the over feeding.

Oh, wait I bet no one feeds their BBS like you would feed sea monkeys huh? They will eat stuff like algea, but I don't know how much that would sustain them.


----------

